# 10 RC4 vs 10 RELEASE



## ikbendeman (Jan 5, 2014)

I want to install 10-RC4 and then when -RELEASE is out, upgrade my kernel to RC4. Do you guys think I'll really run into any problems if I don't upgrade my ports? I really don't want to build all those ports again just to do it again in another week.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2014)

There is no need to rebuild ports for that.  But upgrade the whole operating system, not just the kernel.


----------



## ikbendeman (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry, you know what I meant. Of course I'd rebuild sys the system _[or /sys? -- mod.]_. It's been since cvsup was the standard that I've compiled a custom kernel and done a buildworld but I suppose it's time for me to get back in the game. I miss BSD so dearly, even more so now that my programming knowledge has expanded greatly. Though I hate that some ports use autoconf or whatever, I have issues building with non-base compilers. At least we have Clang now! I just want all my SSE, SEE 4.2a, etc. for my new shiny AMD FX 8-core 4.0 ghz GHz


----------

